

Can you decipher this 143 character string?  If yes, GCHQ wants to hire you. - teamgb
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/can-you-crack-a-code-if-so-you-could-join-gchq-8810131.html

======
teamgb
Here is the puzzle, and you are supposed to supply 5 answers.

AWVLI QIQVT QOSQO ELGCV IIQWD LCUQE EOENN WWOAO

LTDNU QTGAW TSMDO QTLAO QSDCH PQQIQ DQQTQ OOTUD

BNIQH BHHTD UTEET FDUEA UMORE SQEQE MLTME TIREC

LICAI QATUN QRALT ENEIN RKG

For the actual competition page, which you might not want to click, there are
links under this HN submission.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6369430](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6369430)

